# Line-In auf Line-Out durchschleifen?



## Rentner (11. November 2006)

Ich habe mich bisher noch nie wirklich mit Sound auseinander gesetzt, deshalb verzeiht mir bitte die folgenden, vielleicht etwas blöd klingenden Fragen 
Ok, Folgendes: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Signal über Line In direkt über die Boxen wieder auszugeben? Also ohne den Umweg das Signal aufzunehmen? Also zum Beispiel dass ich an meinen PC ein Mikrofon anschließe und dass meine Stimme unmittelbar über die Boxen zu hören ist. Braucht man dafür ein bestimmtes Programm? Wenn ja, welches? 
Und noch eine andere Frage, bei der ich mich fast gar nicht traue sie zu stellen  :
Ich habe Onboard Sound an meinem PC. Ich habe da 3 Soundanschlüsse, einen roten für das Mikro, einen grünen für die Boxen und einen blauen. Wozu ist dieser blaue Anschluss da?
Ich habe zu diesen Fragen leider nichts über Google gefunden, mag vielleicht auch daran liegen dass ich nicht genau weiß wonach ich suchen soll. Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (11. November 2006)

Der blaue ist in der Regel der "Line-In". Bei manchen Onboard-Lösungen lassen sich die Anschlüsse im Bios auch umkonfigurieren. Tipp: Schau in dein PC / Motherboardhandbuch bzw. auf die entsprechende Herstellerseite.


----------



## fiumpf (11. November 2006)

Rentner am 11.11.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Signal über Line In direkt über die Boxen wieder auszugeben? Also ohne den Umweg das Signal aufzunehmen?


Hallo. Wenn du ein Mikrofon an den LineIn-Anschluss anschließt, kommt der Ton direkt aus den Boxen. Du musst nur in der Lautstärkeregelung auf Optionen -> Eigenschaften -> Lautstärke regeln für Aufnahme -> Mikrofon anklicken und den Regler nach oben drehen. Unten natürlich noch auf auswählen.
Damit kannst du den Sound dann aufnehmen:
http://www.mpex.net/software/details/messer.html



			
				Rentner am 11.11.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Onboard Sound an meinem PC. Ich habe da 3 Soundanschlüsse, einen roten für das Mikro, einen grünen für die Boxen und einen blauen. Wozu ist dieser blaue Anschluss da?


Da schaust du am Besten mal in das Handbuch deines Mainboards.


mfG
fiumpf


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2006)

Bei den meisten Anschlüssen sind heutzutage kleine Symbole daneben, anhand derer du den Anschluß identifizieren kannst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2006)

ein mic gehört nicht an den lineIn, sondern an den mic-in.

dann musst du im reglermenü deiner soundkarte nur mal schauen, ob der für das mic nicht auf stumm ist, und achte darauf, ob man da bei dem regler (manchmal auch im menü bei optionen/erweitert) eine 20dB-verstärkung bzw. "mic boost" aktiviert ist.

dann solltest du die stumme auch hören.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (11. November 2006)

Herbboy am 11.11.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> dann solltest du die stumme auch hören.


Das ist doch ein Paradoxon...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2006)

JohnCarpenter am 11.11.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.11.2006 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimme....


----------



## Rentner (11. November 2006)

Ok, ich hab jetzt mir eurer Hilfe hinbekommen was ich wollte. Vielen Dank


----------

